# Where have all the Classic Shetlands Gone?



## Saber (Mar 15, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone knows why there are so few REgistered Classic Shetland Ponies in Canada? Specifically Ontario? There does not seem to be any active breeding facilities in Ontario.There are a few in the West but none here?Anyone know of any Canadian breeders? I am thinking about raising Classics, is there a need for these ponies in Canada?


----------



## lyn_j (Mar 15, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]My trainer is in Oswego NY and he has 2 classic shetland stallioons there that are also reg as minis. One is a grey and white pinto and the other is a bay and white who is mostly bay. Both are Michigan horses from the Taylor Pony Farm. you can contact him if you need a classic connection.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## Saber (Mar 16, 2005)

Do you have a contact number or email for him? Thanks


----------



## lyn_j (Mar 16, 2005)

http://www.aiusa.com/dcffarm/


----------



## willowoodstables (Mar 17, 2005)

Sorry I have to do this ...LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!

Classic Shetlands in Canada???????? Nope not any that I know off, 95% are Moderns, although everyone lied on the papers and said they were classic (A) ponies so they could show. I have no idea of the market, there is only one or two shetlands on the circuit up our way, and both are NOT classics.

Kim


----------



## Sue_C. (Mar 17, 2005)

There are some "real" ones here in Nova Scotia. If you mean the "old-type, un-changed, same-old, original" Shetland pony I think you mean.

There is a farm here that just brought several over from the UK within the last few years. Their claim is that they have the _only_ "real" Shetland ponies in the Maritimes.

Not my personal taste...bad childhood memories...









(Ducking now!)

Sorry...just thought, (shoulda done it sooner...sigh) what the guys down here must have...are the "Foundation" Shetlands???


----------



## willowoodstables (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey Sue..

If you mean our area (Eastern Ontario), Foundation would be even a bigger joke because there is not one full blooded Shetland. All of them have a drop of hackney somewhere, so until DNA etc etc nothing in this area will be Foundation or Classic let alone pure blood





Kim


----------



## Lewella (Mar 17, 2005)

I always enjoy your posts Kim - you always tell it like it is!





It would be interesting to compare UK Shetland DNA, American Shetland DNA, Miniature DNA, and Hackney DNA wouldn't it? LOL I'm betting today's American Shetland, even most of the Foundation certified individuals, would likely have very similar markers to the Hackney. Likewise many Miniatures would likely have closer markers to the UK Shetland.





Putting Shetland papers on a Hackney, using a Hackney stallion on Shetland mares and registering the foals to a Shetland stallion - that was all happinging already in the 1940's and 50's. Back in the late 60's/early 70's when the ASPC recertified the registry a whole lot of the recertified pedigrees didn't match the ponies that held the papers and a whole lot of pedigrees that did match the pony that held the papers weren't ever recertified. Many of those herds that weren't recertified went on to become the foundation of the AMHR.


----------



## willowoodstables (Mar 18, 2005)

Lewella..

It would be so interesting!

Honest, I KNOW my own shetlands came with papers that were not theirs! Cracked me up that's for sure. One mare I investigated and got the true bloodlines on her..WOW she was %100 hackney that never grew!!! She was 44 inches!!!! And to top it off, I got her original breeder to send me her hackney papers and she became a broodmare for hackney breeders after she was sold (sold her as a hackney). But showed her for years as a shetland!!!!!!! I actually ended buying a grandson (hackney) of hers last year..what a riot! I saw him as a weanling on his dam, I eyeballed that mare for at least 1/2 hour, finally got into the owner's house to look at the papers. Because this mare was the spitting image of that old "shetland" hackney mare, to the "T". (I had not seen that old mare for at least 10 years) and I mean unreal look-a-like!!!! Lo and behold, the colts dam was out of that mare!!! Pretty wild~!

Kim


----------



## Lewella (Mar 18, 2005)

Amazing isn't it?



And as long as there is no DNA and parentage verification it will keep on happening. Small Hackney's just can't compete as Hackney's but they have excelled for a very long time as Shetlands.

An old pony breeder once told me that back in the 40's and 50's there used to be two styles of Hackney ponies in North America. A smaller, very araby headed, refined not as high stepping type and the larger, higher stepping, more Saddlebred looking type. This breeder said all the small araby ones ended up in the ASPC.


----------



## Sue_C. (Mar 18, 2005)

Veeeeelllllyyyy Innntteressstink.....





Funny, this I did not know; yet had thought that the shetlands I see in many photographs could certainly "pose" as hackneys.


----------



## ShowShetland (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi guys

I thought that I might add that a few of the Canadian Shetland members want to start the â€œCanadian Show ponyâ€ division here in Canada (same rules as ASPR). Because Canada does not let B ponies into their registry and the ponies showing in our lone division â€œHarness Ponyâ€ have to be under 44â€ not 46â€.

As Kim stated she only knows of two show ponies in eastern Ontario, entries are low in every area of Ontario and they want to start an other division! DUH! I am against this â€œCanadian Show ponyâ€ division, I think we should follow the ASPCâ€™s Shetland rules (B papers/46 and under) and put our effort into saving our Shetland Show pony classes. At the Canadian Pony Societyâ€™s AGM I tried to bring this point across but they just didnâ€™t listen, they DONâ€™T GET IT! One thing that was brought up was Shetland pleasure-driving classes, which I felt, would be a great way to attract to exhibitors towards Shetlands they are cheaper to buy equipment for (a cart instead of a viceroy), they donâ€™t have set tails etc.

As one of only three youth members at the meeting I was sitting there thinking ahead and how will this mess get sorted out!


----------



## willowoodstables (Mar 23, 2005)

Show Shetland..

No kidding..I for one had a small pure hackney that could have been a Canadian Show pony.. which is not the way it should be! The Canadian Shetland Society have been morons since the late 60's with regards to following what the MARKET dictates. Just because the breeders that run the society have terrible breeding stock does not give them the right to dictate to the membership.

The best darn shetland in Canada cannot show here, DUH or have his foals registered EVEN BIGGER DUH! I'd take that pony in a flash, but alas sour grapes of the fat necked dumpy no motion wanna pretend its a nice shetland people who run the Canadian farce say NO!

It's a joke, so Canada, keep breeding the junk, because the market will always want that kind of pony NOT.

I would actually fork over membership money to have a say, but they certainly wouldn't like what I have to say ! Follow the ORIGINAL registry, meaning offer Classic, Foundation and Modern registry. Not this "A" crap. Could you imagine if the Canadian Hackney Society pulled a stunt like that???? I think not, because the membership AND committee are in the thick of the real world (hence the height change for road ponies). Why? Because the MARKET has shown a real need here.

The Canadian Shetland will be a nothing force in the future breeding market of the Shetland as a whole. Its a shame, because as the Hackney has shown, Canada has the best of bloodlines and show ponies in the Hackney world. Sure can't say that about the Canadian Shetland.

BTW here here to RFP's 6/8's Time..the BEST shetland stallion I have had the priveledge to watch show in the last 15 years. I do hope someone with enough lites on upstairs reads this...I have nothing to hide, I have no problem breeding the best to the best, and if I had a shetland mare, I would breed her to the above stud, and to heck with Canada, who wants to show scrub ponies anyways.

Whew...off the soap box!

Kim


----------



## runamuk (Mar 23, 2005)

WOW Kim



....I love these posts I learn so much about the shetlands......ok and some fun info on politics too


----------



## willowoodstables (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey Runamuk HOW ARE YA!!!

Hurry up and buy my darn pony Woody..cheap cheap cheap !!!

You know me, shoot first ask later





Kim


----------



## runamuk (Mar 23, 2005)

...your cheap and my cheap currently have a humongous GAP between them



hmmmm I need a low interest equine mortgage






.....


----------



## ShowShetland (Mar 23, 2005)

Well Kim we sure see eye to eye hear!

I will say that all the members that fought to get RFP 6/8 TIME out of the registry were jealous of the fact that he was unbeatable and/or were out to get the owner of this awesome harness pony!

I would put money up that most of the Canadian Shetland breeders are guilty of registering Hackney/Shetland crosses as Shetlands (A ponies) in our registry! The ones I know about are pretty open about it too! Kimâ€™s idea about just having an open registry (not specifying between A & B) is a perfect idea especially now that the B registry is Closed to Hackney/Shetland crosses. I think that the CPS doesnâ€™t really care about promoting the breed.

And then thereâ€™s are ridiculous 44â€ & under rule, why we were always 2â€ under the states is beyond me, half the ponies are 45â€ anyways, so WHO CARES if we go to 46â€ & under divisions.

If are registration rules were the same as the Americans (like the Hackneys are) we would have lots of Shetland Show ponies, maybe even enough to have Modern Roadster, Pleasure and Classic driving divisions. If the rules wonâ€™t change the group of members (for the Canadian Show Pony) should do something productive to fill our classes either they should

A- offer 46â€ under Harness Show Pony classes (allowing B ponies to show) at there shows instead of under 44â€

B- Have a 48â€ & under division WITH OUT a Canadian show pony registry so that someday when the mess gets sorted out that the CSP registry is not a road block!

One thing I said at the convention is â€œ The fight over A and B ponies is not I fight of what is right it is a fight of stupidity!â€

Devon Morrow

Two Morrow Stables

Http://www.twomorrow.homestead.com/


----------



## willowoodstables (Mar 23, 2005)

Devon..

Thought it was you





No kidding the whole group of them at the CPS should be shot personally, but then why waste the bullet!

Gimme RFP ANYDAY of the week! And yes sour grapes have dictated his expulsion, which IMHO is a joke. Because that little guy could "whoop a$$ in the Hackney division, let alone Shetland, he is gifted!

Maybe someone will listen someday Devon, hopefully the young ones like yourself can take over when the dead wood leaves the Society.

Kim


----------



## willowoodstables (Mar 23, 2005)

Runamuk.. You have mail





Kim

(Cheaper by the dozen LOLOLOL..no need for a mortgage, just the trailer to come get him)


----------



## ShowShetland (Mar 23, 2005)

Had to Laugh when you said about "wasting a bullet", sounded like something my buddy "FARMER Wade" would say!, he thinks the same way over this whole thing!

anyways TTYL

Devon


----------



## ownedbyapony (Mar 24, 2005)

Hey Kim,

I take offense to that "Best" hackneys are Canadian remark




LOL. Some of us crossed the border years ago and brought a few of those genes back to the states.






And you guys could have kept 6/8 Time up there as now he is in Darrell's hands and now we are going to have to deal with his offspring in the states.





By the way, what did Art end up getting in the trade ?

Amber


----------



## willowoodstables (Mar 24, 2005)

Hey Amber!!

RFP is at Darryl's??? Oh crap for you guys LOLOLOLOLOL. Hadn't heard anything, mind U I have had the head down and working like a dog!

Ya you Yanks sneak across the border once and a while to steal those good genes!

Let me know Amber if you hear of anyone looking for a nice pony. Woodster is still looking for a home (Mom can't drive ponies for at least a year and she has the broodmare in foal to Mark so she can wait



) ). Pm if you want info.

Take care!

Kim


----------



## ShowShetland (Mar 24, 2005)

Amber,

Art went to Kolkman's planning to take one pony home but Darrel through in another one in the deal. He has 2 three year olds, a chesnut cobtail "Heartland Splish-splash" by Equality and a long tail "Heartland Cheers" don't know it's sire!


----------



## ownedbyapony (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks for the info Devon,

Have you heard how the Equality colt looks ? Have heard mixed reactions to the offspring. So far the comments have been that they are nice but not as Extreme as the stud ?

Kim, I will keep my ears open. Good luck, seems like eveyone is looking for the "next up and coming" and not the "been there sure things".


----------



## willowoodstables (Mar 26, 2005)

Amber,

I haven't heard ANYTHING on the colts. Seems to me that some of them should be showing harness by now??? He is extreme FOR SURE...I would find a home for him in a minute! But interesting to me that none have hit the ring that I know of and Darryl does get them out fairly young.

Kim


----------

